# Cost of new MAF sensor



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

I think i may need a new maf sensor is their a way of checking if mine is faulty AMD quoted me either 80 quid or 250 quid depending on which one i had? does this sound right.

cheers...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had to replace mine (TT 225) and it was about Â£68 +VAT from GSF (P/No: 18789G). It's a Bosch part. Audi sell it for about an extra Â£20 on top, I seem to remember, but it's exactly the same Bosch part. There's a Â£20 surcharge on the old unit. There are a few variants. Check which one. GSF's website is http://www.gsfcarparts.com/ and they've got a good sprinkling of branches. It's easy to fit. Do a search on "air" under Audi TT model and it'll list the variants which are all priced at Â£68.50 +VAT. Hope that helps.


----------



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

i'm sure mine is a BAM engine it mentions it at the begining of the service book, if i replace it myself is it just a case of wipping the old one out and putting a new one in?

cheers


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

So what problems are there when this goes ? And does this put the E.M light on ? when it packs up? And how do you tell if its running healthy ? Only a friend who has a golf 1.8 turbo , same engine Has a light on , had it put on a vagcom at a pvt tech and had codes for air mass coming up, just wonderd if its that which is the prob and he has an K& N induction kit fitted :!: :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

GSF quotes 18789J AIR MASS METER TT 99>04 BAM 1.8 Â£68.50 + VAT.

You just remove the MAF connector (being careful to disengage the locking clip first!) and then undo the band clip (flat blade or socket) which holds the flexible air pipe on to the MAF outlet (what would appear to be the Airfilter box outlet until you realise that the MAF is the filter box outlet). The MAF can be unscrewed from the filter box (3 x Posidrive) and pulled out. Re-install in reverse order. Nothing to it. I did mine under their window so I could get my Â£20 surcharge back straight away. I then drove home without hesitation - literally! It was a great improvement - no more kangaroo tendency. :wink:

I think the MAF can show up anything from flat spots, lack of throttle response, kangarooing, to complete failure whereupon your light comes on. To see if it's the cause - disconnect the MAF connector and see if driving improves (the light will come on but once re-connected will go out after two starts). I suddenly got a much more lively performance. If it does improve, the MAF was confusing the ECU and you likely need a new MAF. I tried cleaning mine to no effect before replacing it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audi dealer price is Â£78.88+vat with a Â£20 surcharge untill you return your old one


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

:?


----------



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

my tt (225) is basically lacking in power it's just flat to drive, disconnected the battery for 30mins and when i reconnected it i had super power again but only in bursts and usually for only a few mins, i'm hoping the MAF sensor is at fault but i'm sure i've disconnected it before when checking things out, would it be a go idea to do the battery reset as well?

i will get to the bottom of this ! (i hope)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Even GSF require the Â£20 surcharge if you add the item to your basket :?

www.VAGParts.com might be worth a try too. I've bought my last two sensors from them and they don't ask for your old one back, just give you a new one. Worked out about Â£90 all in from them iirc.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To be more certain it might be worth getting someone with VAG-COM diagnostics to check. See Wak's website for details under "What is vag Com and coding" and look down for "Air Mass Meter problem diagnosis & Fuel Trim". You could get the dealer to do it but it will cost you the best part of a MAF and a leg!

Having said that, I haven't got VAG-COM and took the risk it might not be the MAF.... but it seemed likely as this is a common fault ... and it was.

Doing the battery reset forces the ECU to re-learn and for a while it will run on safe settings until it thinks it knows better. The fact that power gets worse after a while suggests it's getting faulty data from somewhere. On the TT you've got lambda sensors _and_ a MAF for air/fuel ratio control monitoring. Some cars only have one or the other. You've also got a throttle position sensor. The lambda sensors only work in closed loop for idling and cruising (i.e. constant engine speed) so they won't directly affect your accellerating power. As soon as you put your foot down you've got calibrated pre-emptive ECU richening of the air fuel ratio, triggered by the thottle position potentiometer signal, which will get modified by the MAF signal. If the MAF is wrong it will directly affect the ratio and your power.

I suppose if you do a reset and unplug the MAF the ECU won't learn the wrong data and your increased power will be sustained. The ECU will run a rich mixture as a "safe" setting, as running a weak mixture is more likely to rapidly cause damage. But don't run for too long like this as your fuel economy will suffer and in the long run might degrade your catalytic converter quicker.

I'm not saying that it's definitely the MAF but it is a common fault with these sort of symptoms. GSF said they shift loads of them. Audi in Germany are replacing them free of charge on the basis that it can cause engine damage (may cause a weak mixture) so I've heard.

Replacing it may also promote better sleep patterns :wink:


----------



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

bought a new MAF sensor today from audi and fitted it in 3 mins, car instantly drove 110% better as it was before so all my problems have now been fixed  had the car serviced and now i think it's time to part waves, it's a shame to sell but i need a change now i think, i will post details on the for sale section tonight, if anyone is interested it's a X plate 2001 225 brilliant black with black leather, FASH etc etc etc.

cheers mike....


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

im buying mine 2moro or friday im just holding out to see if my ttoc membership turns up or not. i rang up today and they said its Â£78+vat and he said its Â£20 more which i get back when i give them my old one.

what i found funny was that he said its literally a 2second job, rather than take it away and do it myself if i wanted they could switch it straight over there and then and take my old one out there its only 2screws so nothing at all and takes 2secs.

so i said cool what would you charge for taking the 2screws out then (joking thinking he would say dont worry about it) and he said Â£50+vat for labour (yes this was 2seconds after he told me its literally a 2minute job and only 2screws and would do it while i was stood there getting my new maf) :?


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a new MAF installed by Audi about 2 months ago..the symptoms i experienced are a loss of power when putting your foot down and sometimes when you first start it up and try and drive off the power seems 'muffled', as if something is stopping it..

Audi charged me a lovely Â£140.00 (all in) for the pleasure. :x

Hope this helps...


----------



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

I won't harp on and on about MAF sensors i feel like and expert now after all the trouble i've had, i fitted mine outside audi teesside (took juberlee clip off undid 2 screws and fitted new one took about 2 minutes engine now runs great !!! total cost Â£78+vat +Â£20 trade in for old one..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Was it two screws and not three? Woops


----------



## mike mccue (May 25, 2005)

No it was two.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you got it fixed anyway


----------

